# Firing Order for setnra



## NazDebo (May 1, 2006)

the firing order for a 1993 nissan sentra Se-R 1.6 is

1-3-4-2 is that correct? does anyone know if im wrong?/


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

UMMMMMM there is no such thing as a 1.6L SE-R.
D


----------

